# Kaanapali Beach Club - Maui  Check In February 26th



## Eileen A. (Jan 16, 2022)

1 bedroom scenic view at the Kaanapali Beach Club Maui
week starting February 26th. 

$800 for week.
Send PM if interested.

Thanks!
Eileen


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 16, 2022)

Posting still available.


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 23, 2022)

Still available


----------



## Eileen A. (Jan 24, 2022)

No longer available.


----------

